# Will Smith: pugno in faccia a Chris Rock. Video



## admin (28 Marzo 2022)

Clamoroso quanto accaduto nella notte agli Oscar. Chris Rock fa una battuta sulla moglie di Will Smith, che non la prende bene, sale sul palco e gli sferra un pugno in faccia 

Video qui in basso


----------



## admin (28 Marzo 2022)




----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Marzo 2022)

Ma solo a me sembra tutto un teatrino e che non lo tocca neanche col pugno?


----------



## hiei87 (28 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me sembra tutto un teatrino e che non lo tocca neanche col pugno?


Mi pare si dia anche una pacca per far rumore tipo wrestling. 
Vabbè che in generale agli oscar non c'è nulla di autentico


----------



## Devil man (28 Marzo 2022)

Può essere anche vero.. Chris c'è andato pesante con la moglie di Will, se guardate la moglie non stava ridendo alle battute e Will se n'è accorto dopo.. 

Può essere anche tutto finto..


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


>


Bravi gli autori, ne sta parlando il mondo intero.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso quanto accaduto nella notte agli Oscar. Chris Rock fa una battuta sulla moglie di Will Smith, che non la prende bene, sale sul palco e gli sferra un pugno in faccia
> 
> Video qui in basso


E' ovviamente una scenetta. Assurdo che abbia tutta questa rilevanza boh.

Solo uno che non ha mai dato o ricevuto un pugno in faccia in vita sua puo credere che sia vero.


----------



## marcokaka (28 Marzo 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mi pare si dia anche una pacca per far rumore tipo wrestling.
> Vabbè che in generale agli oscar non c'è nulla di autentico



Non sembra finto, il rumore credo sia dovuto al microfono nelle vicinanze.


----------



## kekkopot (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso quanto accaduto nella notte agli Oscar. Chris Rock fa una battuta sulla moglie di Will Smith, che non la prende bene, sale sul palco e gli sferra un pugno in faccia
> 
> Video qui in basso


E' più un ceffone che un pugno ma comunque che figuraccia entrambi.


----------



## Milo (28 Marzo 2022)

Orchestrata o no è uno schiaffo raga, non un pungo sennò andava giù come una pera


----------



## Manue (28 Marzo 2022)

Credo sia vero, 
e ha fatto anche bene.


----------



## hiei87 (28 Marzo 2022)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Non sembra finto, il rumore credo sia dovuto al microfono nelle vicinanze.


Ci sta, sicuramente amplifica. In ogni caso, anche fosse tutto reale, non ha voluto fargli male, altrimenti da quella distanza e senza la minima difesa, rock avrebbe riso poco.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Marzo 2022)

a me non è sembrato per nulla finto.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Marzo 2022)

E' una scenetta al 100% per far parlare un po' dell'evento. Ci sta, è ben riuscita.


----------



## Butcher (28 Marzo 2022)

Beh se tutto finto complimenti a Will Smith come attore


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso quanto accaduto nella notte agli Oscar. Chris Rock fa una battuta sulla moglie di Will Smith, che non la prende bene, sale sul palco e gli sferra un pugno in faccia
> 
> Video qui in basso



Le solite " americanate"....


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

quindi ricapitolando il solito monologo del comico nero che deve distruggere la gente per far ridere ("roast" in gergo), fa una battuta su una donna che sta spelando (per gli uomini è normale ricevere questa battuta, le donne girano con bandane e turbanti...la libertà femminile), il marito si alza e senza parlare dà un ceffone da stunt man non dando modo di difendersi da vigliacchetto
avesse il tumore e si coprisse stile Bonino potrei pure capire, ma ha solo l'alopecia...

gli italiani candidati tutti flop, premi a gay e minoranze...insomma è tornato il carrozzone in presenza a pieno regime

parlando di cose serie, poi si è collegato Zelensky e Mila Kunis ha spiegato le relazioni internazionali ?
avevo sentito di Sean Penn che avrebbe distrutto le sue statuette senza il suo idolo ucraino


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Marzo 2022)

uno schiaffone da oscar 
vero o non vero che sia l asticella del degrado si alza sempre più


----------



## admin (28 Marzo 2022)

Di una cosa Putin ha ragione: l'occidente ormai al collasso e queste "cerimonie" lo conferma al 100% in ogni occasione.

Il pugno glielo ha dato. Ma glielo ha dato male (volutamente, forse). Basta vedere la postura e la posizione delle gambe. La forza di un pugno arriva dalla spinta che dai dalle gambe. E se tieni i piedi paralleli (come fa il 90% degli pseudo picchiatori da strada), fai una carezza (se non sei Rocco Marchegiano o Tyson Fury)


----------



## bmb (28 Marzo 2022)

Se un bove come Smith vuole colpirti ti lascia lì come il quattro di bastoni.


----------



## Stylox10 (28 Marzo 2022)

È un pizzone/schiaffo mica un pugno!

A me sembra assolutamente vero, ha smattato quando hanno deriso la moglie che soffre di un problema di salute. C’è un video che mi ha colpito molto in cui si vede la moglie al momento dell’ infelice battuta rimanerci davvero male.


----------



## marcokaka (28 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Orchestrata o no è uno schiaffo raga, non un pungo sennò andava giù come una pera



Ok ma Will smith non e' un pugile, potrebbe benissimo tirarli cosi i pugni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Marzo 2022)

Hollywood è talmente tanto degenerata e malata con questo politically correct che non mi stupirei se fosse vero.
E se anche fosse finto, il concetto alla base e il "messaggio" sempre quello è.

Degno spettacolo di un certa società alla deriva.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Marzo 2022)

Comunque la rissa tra "fratelli" neri è un mini corto circuito


----------



## livestrong (28 Marzo 2022)

Che poi avrebbe tranquillamente potuto sfotterla per il fatto di aver scopato con un amico del figlio, battuta comunque poco divertente la sua, secondo me. Teatrino imho evidente


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Marzo 2022)

Voglio vedere qui dentro, se qualcuno da della del pelato a tua moglie/fidanzata (independente dal fatto che le calvizie possano colpire praticamente solo uomini e dunque più accettata), poi non risponde. Figuriamoci davanti a 1000 persone. E' stato bello umiliante


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Marzo 2022)

Bah, non ci vedo nulla di finto. Figuriamoci se poi come dicono vorrebbero togliere l’oscar a Smith


----------



## Marilson (28 Marzo 2022)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Beh se tutto finto complimenti a Will Smith come attore



credo poi l'oscar gli lo abbiano dato esattamente per la scenetta con chris rock 

Cmq, la moglie di Will Smith ha l'alopecia e ha perso tutti i capelli. Chris Rock ha fatto una battuta abbastanza infelice dicendo se era pronta per Soldato Jane 2 (G.I. Jane 2). Will Smith si e' alzato, e' salito sul palco e gli ha dato un bello schiaffo a mano aperta  
Poi e' tornato a sedersi come se niente fosse


----------



## Marilson (28 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere qui dentro, se qualcuno da della del pelato a tua moglie/fidanzata (independente dal fatto che le calvizie possano colpire praticamente solo uomini e dunque più accettata), poi non risponde. Figuriamoci davanti a 1000 persone. E' stato bello umiliante



Se avesse avuto lucidita', sarebbe salito sul palco ma anziche pestarlo avrebbe preso il microfono e spiegato al mondo intero che battuta del cavolo aveva appena fatto. Avrebbe terminato la carriera di Chris Rock in quel preciso instante. Ma, purtroppo, quando e' l'ipolalamo che ci controlla e non la corteccia prefrontale, si passa direttamente per i metodi spicci


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Marzo 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Se avesse avuto lucidita', sarebbe salito sul palco ma anziche pestarlo avrebbe preso il microfono e spiegato al mondo intero che battuta del cavolo aveva appena fatto. Avrebbe terminato la carriera di Chris Rock in quel preciso instante. Ma, purtroppo, quando e' l'ipolalamo che ci controlla e non la corteccia prefrontale, si passa direttamente per i metodi spicci


Sì ma è sempre facile parlare con le chiappe sedute sul divano ed essere "lucidi". Per me è inutile dire "Se se se" ha reagito cosi e basta. Io per esempio non sono uno che picchia, probabilmente mi sarei alzato e salutato tutti. Ma questo non posso saperlo, magari mi sarei alzato motivato dall'orgoglio avrei mollato un destro.

Preferisco evitare di dire che Will Smith abbia fatto bene o male.


----------



## Milo (28 Marzo 2022)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Ok ma Will smith non e' un pugile, potrebbe benissimo tirarli cosi i pugni



che sia uno schiaffo e non pugno si vede benissimo.

a quella intensità con l’altro fermo se era un pugno ti garantisco che non rimani immobile


----------



## Swaitak (28 Marzo 2022)

piu fake dei negoziati


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso quanto accaduto nella notte agli Oscar. Chris Rock fa una battuta sulla moglie di Will Smith, che non la prende bene, sale sul palco e gli sferra un pugno in faccia
> 
> Video qui in basso


Gli ha tirato uno schiaffone e la cosa non era in programma, si vede bene da come poi il dialogo prenda ben altri toni..
Per fortuna nella perdita di lucidità ha mantenuto quel minimo di controllo e non gli ha tirato un vero pugno sennò lo lasciava secco.. Per chi non lo sapesse WS anni fa ha interpretato un film su Ali e per prepararsi ha fatto mesi di allenamenti intensivi di boxe (ruolo che allora gli valse la candidatura agli Oscar) quindi credo che se gli avesse tirato un vero pugno la cosa sarebbe finita molto peggio

Cmq sti comici falliti hanno davvero stufato, che poi non fanno ridere nessuno, la gente si vede benissimo che ride per forza


----------



## Marilson (28 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sì ma è sempre facile parlare con le chiappe sedute sul divano ed essere "lucidi". Per me è inutile dire "Se se se" ha reagito cosi e basta. Io per esempio non sono uno che picchia, probabilmente mi sarei alzato e salutato tutti. Ma questo non posso saperlo, magari mi sarei alzato motivato dall'orgoglio avrei mollato un destro.
> 
> Preferisco evitare di dire che Will Smith abbia fatto bene o male.



totalmente d'accordo, chiaro che ti ci devi trovare in quella situazione per sapere cosa avresti fatto. In generale, chiaramente e' giusto condannare il gesto in se. Qualsiasi cosa abbia detto, tu non puoi alzarti e andarlo a menare. In ogni caso, per quello che e' successo, la vittima e' anche Will Smith stesso che ha pagato un prezzo carissimo, ovvero aver vinto il suo primo oscar e non essersi goduto il momento. Poi, per quanto leggo, Chris Rock avrebbe 6 mesi di tempo per denunciarlo, se lo facesse Will Smith sarebbe arrestato e dovrebbe pagare qualche centinaio di migliaia di dollari di cauzione e possibilmente anche compensazioni milionarie.. e' un gesto che potrebbe risultargli carissimo per le sue tasche


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quindi ricapitolando il solito monologo del comico nero che deve distruggere la gente per far ridere ("roast" in gergo), fa una battuta su una donna che sta spelando (per gli uomini è normale ricevere questa battuta, le donne girano con bandane e turbanti...la libertà femminile), il marito si alza e senza parlare dà un ceffone da stunt man non dando modo di difendersi da vigliacchetto
> avesse il tumore e si coprisse stile Bonino potrei pure capire, ma ha solo l'alopecia...
> 
> gli italiani candidati tutti flop, premi a gay e minoranze...insomma è tornato il carrozzone in presenza a pieno regime
> ...


Andris a volte mi chiedo se fai sul serio


----------



## fabri47 (28 Marzo 2022)

Sto Chris Rock, secondo me, si è reso conto che Will Smith non stava fingendo dopo che si è tornato a sedere, neanche tanto dopo il pugno/ceffone quello che è. Infatti, dopo che è stato attaccato stava continuando come nulla fosse, poi quando Smith gli ha urlato dopo ha capito che qualcosa non andava?


----------



## fabri47 (28 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sto Chris Rock, secondo me, si è reso conto che Will Smith non stava fingendo dopo che si è tornato a sedere, neanche tanto dopo il pugno/ceffone quello che è. Infatti, dopo che è stato attaccato stava continuando come nulla fosse, poi quando Smith gli ha urlato dopo ha capito che qualcosa non andava.


Fixed, mi era scappato il punto interrogativo che non doveva esserci.


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Poi, per quanto leggo, Chris Rock avrebbe 6 mesi di tempo per denunciarlo, se lo facesse Will Smith sarebbe arrestato e dovrebbe pagare qualche centinaio di migliaia di dollari di cauzione e possibilmente anche compensazioni milionarie.. e' un gesto che potrebbe risultargli carissimo per le sue tasche


questo perchè la grande giustizia americana permette di non andare in galera se sei ricco e viene accettata dal giudice la libertà su cauzione, altrove sarebbe in galera e basta in caso di denuncia.

vediamo in quali produzioni potrà lavorare adesso...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Marzo 2022)

Ho visto ora il resto della cerimonia... solita baracconata LBTAGHGSHGS e nazi-politically correct.

Sinceramente, visto il contesto, non farei dell'episodio una questione morale o di stato. Pagliacciate moderne di gente che non sa vivere in modo normale.


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho visto ora il resto della cerimonia... solita baracconata LBTAGHGSHGS e nazi-politically correct.
> 
> Sinceramente, visto il contesto, non farei dell'episodio una questione morale o di stato. Pagliacciate moderne di gente che non sa vivere in modo normale.



esilarante vedere tanti giornali italiani fare articoli stamane

"Cos'è l'alopecia ?"

come se fosse una malattia ignota...


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Marzo 2022)

comunque io il segno delle cinque dita non lo vedo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> esilarante vedere tanti giornali italiani fare articoli stamane
> 
> "Cos'è l'alopecia ?"
> 
> come se fosse una malattia ignota...



Per carità, la battuta è politicamente scorretta e un po' infelice, si potrebbe anche aprire un capitolo su questi comici falliti. Doveva un attimino indagare sulla sensibilità di quella persona per questo "difetto", prima di lanciarsi in questa battuta. Concordarla con lei.
Ma se l'oggetto della battuta fosse stato l'arbitro Collina, o il marito uomo pelato di qualche attrice, non sarebbe successo niente.

L'epsiodio va contestualizzato per quell'ambiente e per la cerimonia, che è stata un manifesto di culturaccia woke.
Nella stessa America ora stanno uscendo articoli dubbiosi sul fatto che possa essere una farsa.


----------



## Snake (28 Marzo 2022)

bisognerebbe indagare sui precedenti di sti due, ricordiamo che will smith è diventato un meme vivente per la storia del tradimento della moglie, non escludo che in passato chris rock abbia fatto qualche battuta sul fatto, detto questo non credo proprio sia una gag, il pugno magari è finto, forse non lo tocca nemmeno ma la reazione successiva è eloquente, questo s'è rovinato la serata più bella della sua vita per una battuta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Marzo 2022)

Comunque raga, da oggi occhio a scrivere "Galliani pelato di etc etc.." 

Vigiliamo.


----------



## Snake (28 Marzo 2022)

comunque sto vedendo dei meme spettacolari


----------



## ARKANA (28 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per carità, la battuta è politicamente scorretta e un po' infelice, si potrebbe anche aprire un capitolo su questi comici falliti. Doveva un attimino indagare sulla sensibilità di quella persona per questo "difetto", prima di lanciarsi in questa battuta. Concordarla con lei.
> Ma se l'oggetto della battuta fosse stato l'arbitro Collina, o il marito uomo pelato di qualche attrice, non sarebbe successo niente.
> 
> L'epsiodio va contestualizzato per quell'ambiente e per la cerimonia, che è stata un manifesto di culturaccia woke.
> Nella stessa America ora stanno uscendo articoli dubbiosi sul fatto che possa essere una farsa.


E per fortuna che è stata una cosa tra neri, pensa cosa sarebbe successo se la battuta alla moglie di will smith l'avesse fatta un bianco o ancora peggio se lo schiaffo a chris rock lo avesse tirato un qualsiasi attore bianco ...


----------



## admin (28 Marzo 2022)

Come sono prevedibili ahahahhahahahaha


----------



## jumpy65 (28 Marzo 2022)

Farsa o non farsa era uno schiaffo a mano aperta non un pugno e la differenza è abissale. Tutti credo abbiano ricevuto uno schiaffo ed è "educativo" un pugno è per far male. Non approvo il gesto di will ma non lo condanno. Il picio di comico poteva risparmiarsela


----------



## UDG (28 Marzo 2022)

Ha fatto una battuta alla moglie riguardo la malattia di cui soffre, quindi per me non è uno scerzo, anche se è uno schiaffo più che un pugno


----------



## __king george__ (28 Marzo 2022)

mmm non so se era vero o no ma will smith quando è tornato a sedere dopo il "pugno" mi sembrava realmente collerico..e anzi che cercasse pure di trattenersi essendo ripreso

poi c'è da dire che se fosse stato un teatrino il comico dopo la botta avrebbe fatto un minimo di scena invece va avanti quasi forzatamente

poi boh non so...le americanate le conosciamo quindi tutto è possibile,,


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sono prevedibili ahahahhahahahaha
> 
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1982



E' diventato come X Factor. Non valutano più la qualità del film, ma vince solo il "caso umano".
Il queer, la donna nera che ha ricevuto le mani sul sedere, il sordo, quello in carrozzina etc...


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me sembra tutto un teatrino e che non lo tocca neanche col pugno?


Ma raga mi sono visto il video qui sopra per intero è palese che sia scriptato. 
primo perché gli tira lo schiaffo per finta poi lui ha già la battuta pronta.

Son riusciti nell intento di farsi pubblicità


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' diventato come X Factor. Non valutano più la qualità del film, ma vince solo il "caso umano".
> Il queer, la donna nera che ha ricevuto le mani sul sedere, il sordo, quello in carrozzina etc...


ma hollywood è sempre stata cosi, pure l'oscar di benigni è stato facilitato dal tema trattato, visto che l'olocausto è un tema sentito dai produttori ebrei di hollywood


----------



## Hellscream (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sono prevedibili ahahahhahahahaha
> 
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1982


Ecco, questo è autoghettizzarsi. Oltre a carburante per "ma gliel'hanno dato perché è brava o per altri motivi?"

Non capiscono che queste uscite fanno del male a loro stessi.


----------



## unbreakable (28 Marzo 2022)

i voti alla cerimonia degli oscar sono palesemente falsati..una volta un attore ha dichiarato che li faceva compilare dai maggiordomi le schede intendo ..

per will smith so che ha una relazione molto libertina con la moglie.. secondo me è già tutto scritto..quindi gli puoi dare del cornuto ma non puoi fare una battuta sull'alopecia okkkk..


----------



## ILMAGO (28 Marzo 2022)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> È un pizzone/schiaffo mica un pugno!
> 
> A me sembra assolutamente vero, ha smattato quando hanno deriso la moglie che soffre di un problema di salute. C’è un video che mi ha colpito molto in cui si vede la moglie al momento dell’ infelice battuta rimanerci davvero male.


Fosse stata una scena la moglie sorrridente non sarebbe passata a un’espressione da funerale nel giro di 2 secondi dopo la “battuta”. È evidente sia reale, sia stata una carognata verso una persona malata che evidentemente ha sofferto e soffre ancora tanto delle conseguenze della malattia (non per ultima essere una donna esposta pubblicamente costretta esteticamente a stare senza capelli, vorrei vedere come la gestirebbero le vostri mogli…)
Will Smith sapendo magari di quanto ha sofferto la moglie per questo, e come ha reagito alla battuta infelice (ripeto, guardate L espressione come cambia) ha perso la “brocca”.

Giustificabile? No, la violenza non lo è mai.
Comprensibile? Decisamente si.


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma raga mi sono visto il video qui sopra per intero è palese che sia scriptato.
> primo perché gli tira lo schiaffo per finta poi lui ha già la battuta pronta.
> 
> Son riusciti nell intento di farsi pubblicità


e chiamare in causa la polizia di Los Angeles come lo spieghi ?
pure loro participano alla recita ?

io comunque, nel caso, preferirei i cazzotti finti di Bud Spencer e Terence Hill...gente molto più genuina


----------



## Dexter (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso quanto accaduto nella notte agli Oscar. Chris Rock fa una battuta sulla moglie di Will Smith, che non la prende bene, sale sul palco e gli sferra un pugno in faccia
> 
> Video qui in basso


Il battaglione di ceceni lo manderei alla cerimonia degli Oscar ad ammazzare tutti. É l'evento simbolo della cancel culture e di tutte le genialate partorite negli ultimi anni, frutto di menti totalmente fuori dal mondo reale. 
Sarà sicuramente un teatrino organizzato, ma godo comunque nel vedere ridicolizzata una donna pelata quando noi uomini veniamo derisi da secoli per lo stesso motivo. E lo dico con tutti i capelli, per ora


----------



## Dexter (28 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e chiamare in causa la polizia di Los Angeles come lo spieghi ?
> pure loro participano alla recita ?
> 
> io comunque, nel caso, preferirei i cazzotti finti di Bud Spencer e Terence Hill...gente molto più genuina


Si anche loro. Gli Usa sono un teatro mascherato da paese. Hai presente la "sceneggiata napoletana"? In Usa é TUTTO una sceneggiata napoletana, anche una partita NBA.


----------



## numero 3 (28 Marzo 2022)

Sono andato su yt a vedere il filmato, non ero a conoscenza della cosa, il tutto mi lascia perplesso , Hollywood è Hollywood poi si tratta di attori e recitare è la loro arte. A me sembra comunque vero,ovvio non ha voluto esagerare ma credo solo dare uno schiaffo,mi sembra cmq strano che permettano in diretta TV di far fare uno show ad un comico con battute non preparate.
Boh...ripeto a me sembra autentico...


----------



## hiei87 (28 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma hollywood è sempre stata cosi, pure l'oscar di benigni è stato facilitato dal tema trattato, visto che l'olocausto è un tema sentito dai produttori ebrei di hollywood


Più che altro Benigni vinse l'Oscar grazie a un falso storico clamoroso, con gli americani eroi che liberano il lager, quando in realtà furono i russi.
In generale per me gli oscar non hanno mai avuto grande attendibilità. C'è gente come Kubrick, Hitchcock o Volonté tra gli attori a non averne mai vinto uno, per citarne alcuni.
Negli ultimi anni poi sono diventati una baracconata. Va bene l'inclusivitá, ma imporre regole come la presenza di attori di colore o di determinate tematiche (da trattare assolutamente con la massima superficialità e banalità) rappresenta la morte dell'arte.


----------



## cris (28 Marzo 2022)

Mi sembra palesemente autentico.
Ha fatto una battutaccia davanti a milioni di persone su una malattia che fa soffrire (magari con depressione e problemi correlati) tua moglie… gli è partito l’embolo, gli ha dato un mezzo schiaffo, ma e stato soprattutto dopo chiaro che non fosse uno scherzo, era paonazzo mentre gli urlava contro.


----------



## Djici (28 Marzo 2022)

Non capisco come si possa dire che è tutto finto.
Rischiano entrambi la carriera.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Marzo 2022)

Ragazzi se fosse preparato sarebbe una figuraccia immensa per Smith (e per Rock). Ragionate, come puoi organizzare un teatrino del genere quando si parla di una malattia simile? Io ho avuto l'alopecia quattro anni fa, era alla barba ed era poco poco, ma non era piacevole.

Poi in questo caso parliamo dei capelli di una donna, cosa ben diversa rispetto ai maschi che possono anche passarci sopra tanti. Ripeto, se fosse una cosa preparata sarebbe un autogol immenso e senza senso per i due protagonisti.


----------



## Devil man (28 Marzo 2022)

Ormai la notte degli oscar non se la fila nessuno in america... perchè i Vip se la suonano e se la cantano... sono ormai una setta e non sono più amati dagli americani come un tempo.. anche perchè continuano ad andare contro il volere del popolo.. *e se vuoi essere uno di loro e ambire al premio devi per forza perorare la loro agenda.. quindi donne, neri, LGBT o minoranze varie...*

basta vedere gli ascolti.. *10.4 millioni il 2022 è stato il più basso nella storia..*


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Marzo 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Più che altro Benigni vinse l'Oscar grazie a un falso storico clamoroso, con gli americani eroi che liberano il lager, quando in realtà furono i russi.
> In generale per me gli oscar non hanno mai avuto grande attendibilità. C'è gente come Kubrick, Hitchcock o Volonté tra gli attori a non averne mai vinto uno, per citarne alcuni.
> Negli ultimi anni poi sono diventati una baracconata. Va bene l'inclusivitá, ma imporre regole come la presenza di attori di colore o di determinate tematiche (da trattare assolutamente con la massima superficialità e banalità) rappresenta la morte dell'arte.


alla fine non viene mai menzionato il nome del campo, diciamo che non è un film che si basa su una ricostruzione storica fedele, l'aspetto evidente che ai produttori ebrei di hollywood che sono in grande maggioranza piaceva come veniva trattato il tema. Benigni pensava che hollywood amasse lui pero quando si presento con pinocchio fini direttamente ai razzie award


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non capisco come si possa dire che è tutto finto.
> Rischiano entrambi la carriera.


Mah Will Smith ha prodotto oltre 20 film in carriera, piu ne ha co prodotti altrettanti. Oltre a diverse serie TV.

Sarebbe come dire che De Laurentiis rischia la carriera per aver offeso un arbitro...

Al massimo rischia una figuraccia.

Sul fatto che sia finto o meno, il discuterlo era il loro scopo secondo me, dopo anni che la notte degli osar non se la fila piu nessuno.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Mi sembra palesemente autentico.
> Ha fatto una battutaccia davanti a milioni di persone su una malattia che fa soffrire (magari con depressione e problemi correlati) tua moglie… gli è partito l’embolo, gli ha dato un mezzo schiaffo, ma e stato soprattutto dopo chiaro che non fosse uno scherzo, era paonazzo mentre gli urlava contro.



Se davvero ha mortificato la moglie uno schiaffo è pure poco.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mah Will Smith ha prodotto oltre 20 film in carriera, piu ne ha co prodotti altrettanti. Oltre a diverse serie TV.
> 
> Sarebbe come dire che De Laurentiis rischia la carriera per aver offeso un arbitro...
> 
> ...


la carriera non lo so, considerando il bigottismo dilagante odierno non mi sento manco di eslcluderlo, pero il comico potrebbe denunciarlo e rischierebbe di pagare un bel mucchio di soldi


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Sono d' accordo con chi dice che, visto che la cerimonia degli Oscar non se la fila più nessuno, abbiano inscenato questa commedia per farne parlare. Brutto o bello basta che se ne parli(cit.)
Quanto a chi ritiene veritiera la gag ricordate che si parla sempre di attori.


----------



## Manue (28 Marzo 2022)

Ci sono 1000 modi per attirare l'attenzione su una manifestazione come la notte degli oscar... di sicuro non vanno ad inventarsi una scenetta violenta (poiché cmq è violenza) proprio in questo periodo..

per me tutto vero, gli è partito l'embolo...
solo lui sa cosa ha passato la moglie e cosa sta passando, per via di questa malattia che è messa a nudo, poiché è visibile... l'alopecia..


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ci sono 1000 modi per attirare l'attenzione su una manifestazione come la notte degli oscar... di sicuro non vanno ad inventarsi una scenetta violenta (poiché cmq è violenza) proprio in questo periodo..
> 
> per me tutto vero, gli è partito l'embolo...
> solo lui sa cosa ha passato la moglie e cosa sta passando, per via di questa malattia che è messa a nudo, poiché è visibile... l'alopecia..



Perché in una società guerrafondaia, dove si vendono le armi a chiunque, non avrebbero dovuto inventarsi una scena violenta?
Queste sono le solite americanate fatte per attirare l' attenzione e fare parlare la gente. Sono più prevedibili delle c*****e di Biden.


----------



## Goro (28 Marzo 2022)

Niente da fare, i reparti marketing sono sempre avanti a noi e più evoluti


----------



## Djici (28 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mah Will Smith ha prodotto oltre 20 film in carriera, piu ne ha co prodotti altrettanti. Oltre a diverse serie TV.
> 
> Sarebbe come dire che De Laurentiis rischia la carriera per aver offeso un arbitro...
> 
> ...


Io mondo americano non e come il mondo italiano.
Ripeto quello che ho scritto sopra : rischia di essere boicottato. Non solo dai registi la anche da chi distribuisce i film e dai cinema.
E questo vale anche per l'altro... Anche se dovrebbe rischiare di meno.

Che poi per un "comico" e proprio una brutta storia.
Chi potrà mai difenderlo?
L'ha fatta fuori dal vaso...
E WS ha sbagliato ma nonostante tutto ha tutto il mio appoggio.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io mondo americano non e come il mondo italiano.
> Ripeto quello che ho scritto sopra : rischia di essere boicottato. Non solo dai registi la anche da chi distribuisce i film e dai cinema.
> E questo vale anche per l'altro... Anche se dovrebbe rischiare di meno.
> 
> ...


Vedremo. A me pare che questo episodio sia caricato, come spesso accade, di una tragicità abbastanza fuori luogo.

Intanto se ne sta parlando in tutto il mondo... giusto per fare un esempio, senza questo schiaffo non saremmo certo a parlare di Oscar su questo forum... quindi il dubbio che il fatto sia "indotto" dai miliardi di dollari che girano a Hollywood per parlare della Notte degli Oscar diciamo che viene.
Sui siti se ne discute con toni che ne sottolineano una rilevanza etica per certi versi pure grottesca (per me), come fosse un fatto che in qualche modo riguarda tutti.

Ovviamente non so la verità, ho solo la mia opinione. Per me non ci sarà neanche la benché più minima conseguenza per nessuno dei due. Anzi forse ci sarà in positivo, questa è per certi versi pure pubblicità.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Marzo 2022)

Un pugno tirato a bruciapelo ti manda per terra. E se la persona non se l'aspetta almeno un tentativo per schivarlo lo fa.
Finto al 100% il pugno. Arrabbiatura probabilmente vera.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Marzo 2022)

per una donna rimanere pelata è una cosa drammatica..non c'è un c..da ridere..non è come fare una battuta sulla calvizie a un uomo


----------



## Devil man (28 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> per una donna rimanere pelata è una cosa drammatica..non c'è un c..da ridere..non è come fare una battuta sulla calvizie a un uomo


non quando ti chiami Britney Spears


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> per una donna rimanere pelata è una cosa drammatica..non c'è un c..da ridere..non è come fare una battuta sulla calvizie a un uomo



Spero sia tutta una farsa americana. Se fosse vero il tipo si meriterebbe una mazza sui denti, altro che schiaffo.


----------



## Andris (28 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> per una donna rimanere pelata è una cosa drammatica..non c'è un c..da ridere..non è come fare una battuta sulla calvizie a un uomo


infatti non fanno ridere neanche le battute sull'alopecia degli uomini...da qui a farla passare come una malattia invalidante ce ne vuole.
è la stessa persona con i capelli rasati, tutto frutto dei condizionamenti sociali...le cose drammatiche sono ben altre per me
in certi paesi africani le donne sono rasate, perchè non piacciono i capelli ricci...se ci facciamo comandare dalla società


----------



## Gamma (28 Marzo 2022)

Chris Rock ha fatto affermazioni pesanti su Will e sua moglie anche nel 2016, è evidente che a Will Smith gli siano girati i cosiddetti.
C'è da dire che anche io non sono convinto dal "pugno" perché Rock rimane impassibile, più probabile fosse uno schiaffo a questo punto.

Più che preparata la scena, io ho l'impressione che puntassero su qualcosa del genere con le provocazioni, proprio perché non è una cosa nuova ma già ci sono state frizioni.

Ho visto la cerimonia in diretta e quando Smith ha preso il premio sembrava sinceramente imbarazzato per la cosa e ci ha girato attorno con l'incipit del suo discorso... però ripeto, quando c'è di mezzo Hollywood non si può mai sapere: d'altronde, se non sanno preparare bene le scenette loro, chi può farlo?


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sono prevedibili ahahahhahahahaha
> 
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1982


Dio mio che schifo
Hanno rovinato del tutto pure gli Oscar. Robaccia woke che non seguo più e non ha più valore


----------



## Manue (28 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Perché in una società guerrafondaia, dove si vendono le armi a chiunque, non avrebbero dovuto inventarsi una scena violenta?
> Queste sono le solite americanate fatte per attirare l' attenzione e fare parlare la gente. Sono più prevedibili delle c*****e di Biden.


Perché a Smith stanno dando tutti addosso,
basta fare un giro su twitter.

Se inventi qualcosa, non lo fai per avere tutta l'opinione pubblica contro...
chi chiede la restituzione dell'oscar, chi chiede che non debba più lavorare, ecc ecc...

nessuno fa infangare se stesso per salvare gli altri...
e noi siamo in Italia, in Usa lo stanno uccidendo.

Il punto è che ormai più di moda del negazionismo non c'è nulla.
Detto questo, stop, non è un argomento che merita altro tempo, per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Perché a Smith stanno dando tutti addosso,
> basta fare un giro su twitter.
> 
> Se inventi qualcosa, non lo fai per avere tutta l'opinione pubblica contro...
> ...



E chi ti dice che la cosa sia stata inventata da Smith... Potrebbe essere stata la TV che trasmette la cerimoni ad esempio.. A me fa specie che, conoscendo che razza di paese siano gli Usa, ci si beva tutto quello che succede li.


----------



## Djici (28 Marzo 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Perché a Smith stanno dando tutti addosso,
> basta fare un giro su twitter.
> 
> Se inventi qualcosa, non lo fai per avere tutta l'opinione pubblica contro...
> ...


@Lineker10 
Ecco, il messaggio quotato e esattamente il genere di reazione che mi aspettavo dagli USA.
WS se non si è giocato la carriera ci è andato vicinissimo.
E pure l'altro non ci ha fatto una bella figura.

Credimi se ti dico che di preparato in questo caso non c'è proprio nulla.
Ne escono entrambi sconfitti. E una cosa che nessuno dei due avrebbe potuto scegliere "di proposito" solo per fare parlare degli Oscar.
Uno che si gioca la reputazione a Hollywood sai cosa freghi che si parli degli Oscar in tutti il mondo?
Vedrai che pure se dovesse uscire un bellissimo film con WS, verrà boicottato.
Da loro non si scherza di certo con queste cose.


----------



## Dexter (28 Marzo 2022)

Ma quindi per voi é normale salire sul palco di un teatro e tirare un pugno al presentatore perché ha fatto una battuta, seppur pesante (NON HA IL CANCRO dai...) su vostra moglie. Mah. Per me é da gente, appunto, che vive fuori dal mondo e si sente al di sopra di tutto. Sei una star, sei famoso in tutto il mondo, accetta critiche e battute e stai muto e seduto. Vorrei incontrare Will per fargli la stessa battuta e vedere come si comporta fuori dalle telecamere, che pagliaccio...

Poi sul "giocarsi la carriera" o addirittura levargli l'oscar sono d'accordo con voi, é esagerato. Ma la figura da clown non gliela leva nessuno


----------



## Viulento (28 Marzo 2022)

a rallentatore, lo sfiora con le dita e rock accompagna il colpo girando la testa. inoltre se ne va ridendo.

fate voi.


----------



## Manue (28 Marzo 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Un pugno tirato a bruciapelo ti manda per terra. E se la persona non se l'aspetta almeno un tentativo per schivarlo lo fa.
> Finto al 100% il pugno. Arrabbiatura probabilmente vera.



Schiaffo, non pugno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma hollywood è sempre stata cosi, pure l'oscar di benigni è stato facilitato dal tema trattato, visto che l'olocausto è un tema sentito dai produttori ebrei di hollywood



Sì ma sdesso la deriva è totale...
I concorsi sono anche il meno, Oscar, come Emmy Awards e company. Qui è l'intero settore di produzioni film e serie Tv americane ad aver preso una tangente woke ai limiti del grottesco...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Marzo 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> a rallentatore, lo sfiora con le dita e rock accompagna il colpo girando la testa. inoltre se ne va ridendo.
> 
> fate voi.


Io poi un attimo prima della scena dello schiaffo vedo smith che ancora ride alle battute di rock mentre è la moglie che sembra per niente divertita. Mah...


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Marzo 2022)

Rendiamoci conto che nei media si parla di sta roba e nemmeno una parole del prezzo del pane, pasta e l'inflazione alle stalle?

Che bella società ridicola che abbiamo.. viva i travioni


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> @Lineker10
> Ecco, il messaggio quotato e esattamente il genere di reazione che mi aspettavo dagli USA.
> WS se non si è giocato la carriera ci è andato vicinissimo.
> E pure l'altro non ci ha fatto una bella figura.
> ...


Io scommetto che non succederà assolutamente nulla.
WS prende circa 30 Milioni di dollari a film, quando è solo attore. Quando è produttore non ne parliamo. E vedrai che al prossimo film che farà prenderà anche di più.


----------



## Raryof (28 Marzo 2022)

L'occidente è solo story telling, è finito, lo vedo anche da questo.
E' il progresso che arriva al degrado tramite sé stesso, poi condanniamo la guerra quando il nostro mondo è questo, story telling e paura, terrore, teatrini e bugie, media che raccontano di un mondo buono condannando la guerra e così ce la raccontano, in realtà siamo totalmente narcotizzati dal nostro finto benessere, la parte giusta del mondo, quella dei diritti per tutti e delle nuove mode, ma poi tutto ciò che ci circonda ci riporta ad una realtà che ci viene spiegata diversamente, perché piace così e perché ci deve rendere dipendenti dal brutto che è lontano ma che è anche vicino, mentre le nostre istituzioni "buone" ci difendono dal male, ogni giorno, facendoci credere di avere sempre la soluzione, che sia un vaccino sperimentale, uno straccio da mettere sulla bocca, il distanziamento, le misure rigide per rendere dormale un'emergenza che non esiste da un anno e mezzo.
Aprite gli occhi.


----------



## ILMAGO (28 Marzo 2022)

Vedo che in tanti credono ai complotti, ma spesso la realtà è esattamente quella che accade.

Fosse stato un teatrino:
- perché will Smith sarebbe dovuto essere d’accordo a inscenare una scenetta sulla malattia della moglie? Oltre che di cattivo gusto è anche il modo per comunicare la malattia della stessa a tutto il mondo che fino a ieri non ne era a conoscenza, lei ne avrebbe fatto volentieri a meno. 
- perché il presentatore dovrebbe usare a tavolino un pretesto come una malattina per creare ad arte un qualcosa di questo genere? Poteva mettersi d’accordo con will Smith é prendere qualsiasi altra motivazione per creare lo stesso finale 
- perché la moglie di will Smith inizialmente divertita cambia decisamente espressione dopo la frase incriminata? Se sai che sta per avvenire la gag un secondo prima non ridi a crepapelle, un minimo ti “prepari” alla situazione che dovrebbe succedere da lì a poco
- perché will Smith dovrebbe esser d’accordo nel passare per violento con uno schiaffo? Fosse stata una messa in scena poteva tranquillamente limitarsi ad insultarlo verbalmente, ne avrebbero parlato comunque i media. 
- perché il figlio di will Smith, se era conscio della messa in scena, scrive su Twitter “bravo papà, così gestiamo le cose noi”? È un modo per comunicare approvazione alla reazione istintiva del padre, ci fosse stato un copione solo un pirla usciva con una frase del genere durante un set cinematografico 
- dopo il gesto il commentatore era un po’ a disagio nel capire cosa dire agli insulti di will Smith, che denota che non aveva pronta nessuna contromossa o risposta standar

È autentica al 100% la scena. 
Non capisco il voler vedere sempre e a tutti i costi quei complotti internazionali stole Fba dietro ogni cosa.


----------



## DavidGoffin (29 Marzo 2022)

Per alzarti andare a centro palco tirare uno schiaffo e tornare a sederti nella serata più vista in tv nel mondo dopo il SuperBowl ci vogliono proprio i cosiddetti. 
Non mi capacito di come sia potuto succedere davvero a uno come Willy che non ha mai fatto colpi di testa nella sua carriera, sarebbe bastato rispondere da lì come poi ha fatto, o alzarsi in piedi e dire apertamente che la moglie stava soffrendo questa condizione....c'erano mille modi passando per vittima e invece ha fatto una cosa del genere.
E' talmente strana che pare finta ma mi sa che proprio non lo è altrimenti sarebbe già uscita la notizia.


----------



## kekkopot (29 Marzo 2022)

Ragazzi ma quale malattia della moglie? Da quel che ho letto la moglie soffre semplicemente di alopecia, la normaissima alopecia di cui possono soffrire più del 50% della popolazione maschile al mondo. In percentuali più basse ne possono soffrire anche le donne.
Claudio Bisio allora dovremme menare tutti considerando quanto lo prendono per il sedere su sta roba


----------



## Igniorante (29 Marzo 2022)

Schiaffo e vero per quanto mi riguarda.

Il rumore è del microfono di Chris Rock (che ovviamente non prende il ceffone in pieno ma d'istinto si ritrae all'ultimo) , riguardatevi la scena.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma quindi per voi é normale salire sul palco di un teatro e tirare un pugno al presentatore perché ha fatto una battuta, seppur pesante (NON HA IL CANCRO dai...) su vostra moglie. Mah. Per me é da gente, appunto, che vive fuori dal mondo e si sente al di sopra di tutto. Sei una star, sei famoso in tutto il mondo, accetta critiche e battute e stai muto e seduto. Vorrei incontrare Will per fargli la stessa battuta e vedere come si comporta fuori dalle telecamere, che pagliaccio...
> 
> Poi sul "giocarsi la carriera" o addirittura levargli l'oscar sono d'accordo con voi, é esagerato. Ma la figura da clown non gliela leva nessuno


Will si è fatto non c'è nato ricco..
È cresciuto pure senza padre
quindi mi sa che sa cosa sono le difficoltà che ti presenta la vita.. sul incontralo è parecchio grosso ma anche parecchio simpatico..
Quindi meglio scambiarci delle risate che dei pugni


----------



## Manue (4 Aprile 2022)

Direi che gli ultimi avvenimenti possono confermare che l'azione di Will fosse assolutamente vera:

1. dimissioni dall'Accademy
2. Netflix stop film con Will
3. Sony stop film con Will

incredibile il trattamento subito dall'attore.


----------



## Stylox10 (4 Aprile 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Direi che gli ultimi avvenimenti possono confermare che l'azione di Will fosse assolutamente vera:
> 
> 1. dimissioni dall'Accademy
> 2. Netflix stop film con Will
> ...


Non avevo dubbi fosse vero.

Gli stanno facendo fare la fine di johnny depp…


----------



## Igniorante (4 Aprile 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Direi che gli ultimi avvenimenti possono confermare che l'azione di Will fosse assolutamente vera:
> 
> 1. dimissioni dall'Accademy
> 2. Netflix stop film con Will
> ...



La cosa ridicola e assurda è che poi si sta tanto guardare all'inclusività e al body shaming ma il primo scemo con un microfono in mano può permettersi di prendere per il cu.lo tua moglie.

Forse non ci arrivo io, e quelli sono concetti che valgono solo per liceali obese, modelle con la vitiligine e i soliti gruppetti LGBT.


----------



## neversayconte (4 Aprile 2022)

schiaffo finto simile wwe


----------



## Alkampfer (4 Aprile 2022)

non ho letto le 11 pagine, ma qualcuno ha per caso accennato allo sponsor pfizer ?


----------



## Swaitak (4 Aprile 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Direi che gli ultimi avvenimenti possono confermare che l'azione di Will fosse assolutamente vera:
> 
> 1. dimissioni dall'Accademy
> 2. Netflix stop film con Will
> ...


Punire il nero che fa bodyshaming su un nero, o punire il nero che colpisce un nero? Un cortocircuito da studiare nei nuovi corsi universitari che sostituiranno quelli di storia.


----------



## Devil man (4 Aprile 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> La cosa ridicola e assurda è che poi si sta tanto guardare all'inclusività e al body shaming ma il primo scemo con un microfono in mano può permettersi di prendere per il cu.lo tua moglie.
> 
> Forse non ci arrivo io, e quelli sono concetti che valgono solo per liceali obese, modelle con la vitiligine e i soliti gruppetti LGBT.



La satirà c'è sempre stata ma non puoi tirare uno schiaffo a qualcuno per una presa in giro... doveva ribattare a quelle offese condannando Chris Rock al momento dell'Oscar, faceva più bella figura e Chris sicuramente no.

Will ha perso la testa e non è la prima volta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Aprile 2022)

Molto bene, parlando in generale e non nello specifico della sorte di Will Smith (che è un attore che mi piace).

Cortocircuito totale del politically correct americano, si scannano tra loro, implodera tutto su sé stesso.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Punire il nero che fa bodyshaming su un nero, o punire il nero che colpisce un nero? Un cortocircuito da studiare nei nuovi corsi universitari che sostituiranno quelli di storia.


ma non c'è cortocircuito, è il contesto che determina cosa è concesso fare e cosa no, in quel tipo di comicità appunto chiamata roast comedian si fa proprio quello, se non si tiene conto del contesto allora si dovrebbero bandire pure gli incontri di mma perche si è contro la violenza fisica


----------



## Djici (4 Aprile 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Direi che gli ultimi avvenimenti possono confermare che l'azione di Will fosse assolutamente vera:
> 
> 1. dimissioni dall'Accademy
> 2. Netflix stop film con Will
> ...


L'ho scritto subito che li rovinavano la carriera.
In America con fatti di questo genere ti boicottano che e una bellezza...

Dispiace per lui perché mi è sempre stato simpatico e perché la sua reazione e comprensibile (anche se non doveva farlo).


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (4 Aprile 2022)

Mi spiegate una cosa? In che modo Smith sarebbe stato legittimato a colpire Rock? Per una battuta sulla moglie pelata?


----------



## malos (4 Aprile 2022)

Gli americani sono fuori di testa e negli ultimi tempi la deriva è lampante, statue divelte, se accusato pubblicamente di qualcosa uno è all'angolo senza possibilità di difesa, sta roba woke insopportabile. Ed io sono sempre stato per la libertà totale uomo donna, gay, lesbica o travestito che sia. Non capisco come non si possa più avere un pensiero proprio ma per sopravvivere devi adeguarti a questo obbrobrio di nazismo finto buonista del cavolo.


----------



## Zenos (4 Aprile 2022)

Ma un nero che viene picchiato da un nero come viene interpretato dalla comunità LGBTZVXR?Intendo è un povero uomo di colore che ha subito una violenza o un comprensibile nero che si difende da un aggressione?staranno impazzendo nel decidersi su chi schierarsi...


----------



## CS10 (4 Aprile 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> La cosa ridicola e assurda è che poi si sta tanto guardare all'inclusività e al body shaming ma il primo scemo con un microfono in mano può permettersi di prendere per il cu.lo tua moglie.
> 
> Forse non ci arrivo io, e quelli sono concetti che valgono solo per liceali obese, modelle con la vitiligine e i soliti gruppetti LGBT.


Infatti, questa situazione ha creato un corto circuito, perché è stato visto come un episodio di machismo, in risposta ad uno di bodyshaming tra due persone di colore.
Immagina tutte le altre varianti e ti rendi conto di quanto labili siano le varie argomentazioni.
Se nella parte di Chris Rock ci fosse stata una donna nera, presa a schiaffi da una donna bianca per aver preso in giro il marito calvo quali sarebbero state le reazioni? 
Incredibile come ogni soggetto tirato in ballo nella vicenda è giustificato o meno nelle proprie azioni in base al sesso e al colore della pelle.

E io sono assolutamente pro ai diritti delle minoranze, sono a favore delle azioni che servano a migliorare ad esempio le condizioni delle donne in ambito lavorativo, credo fortemente che sia meglio avere più libertà di scelta in ogni ambito, piuttosto che divieti.

Mi sembra però che siamo in balia di una corrente di risacca che sta risucchiando qualsiasi resto di equilibrio nella nostra società, usando per altro gli stessi mezzi utilizzati da quel patriarcato che si intende, anche giustamente, distruggere (arroganza, supponenza, prevaricazione e, sembra impossibile, chiusura mentale).


----------



## Manue (4 Aprile 2022)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate una cosa? In che modo Smith sarebbe stato legittimato a colpire Rock? Per una battuta sulla moglie pelata?



Sono situazioni che da fuori è difficile giudicare e sapere con certezza come reagirebbe ognuno di noi.

Quello che sappiamo è che la moglie ha l'alopecia, chiaramente per una donna è una condizione inaspettata e che genera imbarazzo, vergogna, depressione, tanto che la moglie, dalla comparsa della patologia, non ha partecipato ad eventi pubblici tipo gli oscar.

Si era presentata a questo oscar chissà dopo che opera di convincimento,
poiché lei si vergognava appunto di mostrarsi.

Ebbene,
attirare l'attenzione del pubblico con una risata su di te,
tanto da renderti triste e abbattuta, può generare una reazione in una persona che ti vuole bene.
Non credo che incida il ruolo "marito - moglie", quella è stata una reazione che poteva avere anche con uno dei propri figli, Will.

Io non so dirti cosa farei in un contesto del genere,
ma non lo giudico, non so cosa ha passato e vissuto dietro la sofferenza della moglie.

Quello che posso giudicare è il comico,
se vuole far ridere sarebbe opportuno evitare di fare leva su una tasto del genere.
E' stato un buffone.


----------



## Alkampfer (4 Aprile 2022)

ripeto...... a nessuno è venuto il dubbio che la pfizer , sponsor della manifestazione , stia facendo uscire un prodotto sull'alopecia ?


----------



## Djici (4 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma un nero che viene picchiato da un nero come viene interpretato dalla comunità LGBTZVXR?Intendo è un povero uomo di colore che ha subito una violenza o un comprensibile nero che si difende da un aggressione?staranno impazzendo nel decidersi su chi schierarsi...


Onestamente sono contento che non ci sia stato un bianco in questo episodio.
Se fosse stato un bianco a fare la battuta e un nero a rispondere con le mani ci sarebbe stato settimane di come l'uomo bianco fa bodyshaming.
Sarebbe stato ancora peggio se fosse stato un bianco ad alzare le mani su un nero.
Mesi se non anni di inginocchiamenti.

Al massimo bianco vs bianco mi andava bene.

Con questo non sto di certo facendo un discorso razzista.
Ma parlo del modo in cui sarebbe stato strumentalizzato da organizzazioni "un po' particolari".

A livello morale hanno perso entrambi.
Ma la carriera di Will, a differenza di Chris, e già bella che finita.


----------



## Mika (4 Aprile 2022)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate una cosa? In che modo Smith sarebbe stato legittimato a colpire Rock? Per una battuta sulla moglie pelata?


Voglio vedere se tua moglie/fidanzata che una malattia che le provoca la perdita dei capelli, che le provoca vergogna, che la porta dallo psicologo, che ti porta ad un lavoro graduale per convincerla di presentarsi in pubblico in un evento importante per la tua carriera, dove lei vorrebbe essere vicina a te e si convince battendo la sua vergogna, e poi un comico in diretta mondiale e con una platea vasta la prende per il sedere sulla sua calvizie data da una patologia, dopo che te l'hai vista piangere, andare in depressione, recuperarla, te che avresti fatto? Non so se sia vero o no quello schiaffo, ma io non so se sarei riuscito a non fare nulla.

L'unica cosa, io non avrei fatto nulla, poi avrei pagato fior fiore di avvocati per mandarlo in mutande con querele e denunce per violenza psicologica.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma un nero che viene picchiato da un nero come viene interpretato dalla comunità LGBTZVXR?Intendo è un povero uomo di colore che ha subito una violenza o un comprensibile nero che si difende da un aggressione?staranno impazzendo nel decidersi su chi schierarsi...


al mio paese c'è un proverbio che dice ''niuru cu niuru nun tinge" (nero con nero non colora)


----------



## claudiop77 (4 Aprile 2022)

L'alopecia è una malattia pesante psicologicamente già per un uomo, ma per una donna cento volte di più.
Da un lato si fanno battute di cattivo gusto su tutto, dall'altro ci sono categorie intoccabili.

Will Smith ha fatto quello che gli ha detto il cuore e io sto dalla sua parte. Penso che se avessero fatto una battuta su di lui non avrebbe reagito così ma sulla moglie si è sentito di difenderla.
Se non fosse stato un evento pubblico penso che la maggior parte di noi avrebbe fatto la stessa cosa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma un nero che viene picchiato da un nero come viene interpretato dalla comunità LGBTZVXR?Intendo è un povero uomo di colore che ha subito una violenza o un comprensibile nero che si difende da un aggressione?staranno impazzendo nel decidersi su chi schierarsi...


Will Smith oggi è bianco


----------



## __king george__ (4 Aprile 2022)

l'alopecia per le donne è una malattia seria e invalidante non diciamo fesserie dai...non è come per gli uomini su

un uomo pelato non lo guarda nessuno ,per una donna è un handicap estetico notevole

sennò anche avere la vitiligine in faccia non ti da nessun problema fisico ma non si può negare che è devastante a livello psicologico


----------



## kekkopot (4 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> l'alopecia per le donne è una malattia seria e invalidante non diciamo fesserie dai...non è come per gli uomini su
> 
> un uomo pelato non lo guarda nessuno ,per una donna è un handicap estetico notevole
> 
> sennò anche avere la vitiligine in faccia non ti da nessun problema fisico ma non si può negare che è devastante a livello psicologico


Lo dici tu. Solo perchè statisticamente è maggiormente diffusa l'alopecia sugli uomini non vuol dire che un uomo non possa provare psicologicamente lo stesso disagio che possa provare una donna. Non sono simpatiche neanche le battute sugli uomini calvi ma quelle son divenute un abitudine e quindi risultano socialmente accettate?
P.S. Non sono calvo.


----------



## Dexter (4 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere se tua moglie/fidanzata che una malattia che le provoca la perdita dei capelli, che le provoca vergogna, che la porta dallo psicologo, che ti porta ad un lavoro graduale per convincerla di presentarsi in pubblico in un evento importante per la tua carriera, dove lei vorrebbe essere vicina a te e si convince battendo la sua vergogna, e poi un comico in diretta mondiale e con una platea vasta la prende per il sedere sulla sua calvizie data da una patologia, dopo che te l'hai vista piangere, andare in depressione, recuperarla, te che avresti fatto? Non so se sia vero o no quello schiaffo, ma io non so se sarei riuscito a non fare nulla.
> 
> L'unica cosa, io non avrei fatto nulla, poi avrei pagato fior fiore di avvocati per mandarlo in mutande con querele e denunce per violenza psicologica.


A te non accadrà mai perché non sei famoso. É come se un calciatore si lamentasse per i tifosi che gli insultano la madre...fa parte del "mestiere". La battuta é "pesante", per carità, ma sei una star di Hollywood agli Oscar...al massimo vai nei camerini e lo gonfi


----------



## kekkopot (4 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> A te non accadrà mai perché non sei famoso. É come se un calciatore si lamentasse per i tifosi che gli insultano la madre...fa parte del "mestiere". La battuta é "pesante", per carità, ma sei una star di Hollywood agli Oscar...al massimo vai nei camerini e lo gonfi


Ma infatti come ti viene in mente. Lo menava dopo al limite, non in mondovisione: cosa voleva dimostrare?
Mi dispiace ma per me l'ha fatta fuori dal vaso...


----------



## __king george__ (4 Aprile 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Lo dici tu. Solo perchè statisticamente è maggiormente diffusa l'alopecia sugli uomini non vuol dire che un uomo non possa provare psicologicamente lo stesso disagio che possa provare una donna. Non sono simpatiche neanche le battute sugli uomini calvi ma quelle son divenute un abitudine e quindi risultano socialmente accettate?
> P.S. Non sono calvo.


avere una cicatrice sulla coscia secondo te è uguale per un uomo che per una donna?

è logico che poi da noia anche ai maschi ci mancherebbe

ma è un fatto di percentuale di diffusione direi...gli uomini calvi sono tantissimi (o sul calvo andante) per le donne è molto piu raro quindi è logico che danno piu nell'occhio


----------



## Mika (4 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> A te non accadrà mai perché non sei famoso. É come se un calciatore si lamentasse per i tifosi che gli insultano la madre...fa parte del "mestiere". La battuta é "pesante", per carità, ma sei una star di Hollywood agli Oscar...al massimo vai nei camerini e lo gonfi


Fidati che io anche se fossi stato famoso lo avrei gonfiato in diretta mondiale


----------



## Zenos (4 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> al mio paese c'è un proverbio che dice ''niuru cu niuru nun tinge" (nero con nero non colora)


Lecce?siamo vicini


----------

